
11,000-year-old mine in underwater cave surprises archaeologists - Xplor
https://api.nationalgeographic.com/distribution/public/history/2020/07/11000-year-old-mine-underwater-cave-surprises-archaeologists
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/history/2020/07/11000-yea...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/history/2020/07/11000-year-
old-mine-underwater-cave-surprises-archaeologists/)

